# Goodbye Veyron



## elevine17 (Sep 2, 2007)

Sadly, the veyron has been dethroned by the SSC
V8 twin turbo
1,183-horsepower and 1094 ft.-lbs. of torque
255.83 mph








http://www.shelbysupercars.com/


_Modified by elevine17 at 9:02 PM 9-18-2007_


----------



## ALTIMA (Oct 1, 2004)

Im sorry, but this car looks like junk inside and out! The interior is so ugly!


----------



## Euro.l3ot (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: (ALTIMA)*

looks like a ferrari lol


----------



## my own style tt (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: (ALTIMA)*

But if some one gave you one you would take it right.


----------



## ring outhe gong (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: (my own style tt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *my own style tt* »_But if some one gave you one you would take it right.

and then sell it for a veyron


----------



## Soren (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: (ring outhe gong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ring outhe gong* »_ 
and then sell it for a veyron









Hell, I'd sell it for a 135i, a house and a big ass savings account with the change!


----------



## GLIguy89 (Apr 11, 2007)

piece of crap


----------



## Chilcoat22 (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: (GLIguy89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIguy89* »_piece of crap

agreeded


----------



## Real Gone Cat (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: (Soren)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Soren* »_Hell, I'd sell it for a 135i, a house and a big ass savings account with the change! 

I like your style. I'd follow suit.


----------



## volksrage13 (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: (Real Gone Cat)*

255 is really really fast!
id drive it


----------



## BartVW (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: (volksrage13)*

It's too ugly. It's just a big engine in a crappy bodyshell. The Veyron is in a league of it's own.


----------



## GENERAL-LEE (Sep 12, 2006)

just baught one and i love it


----------



## sloblackjetta (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: (factor11616)*


_Quote, originally posted by *factor11616* »_just baught one and i love it

Veyron or SSC...or both?


----------



## GENERAL-LEE (Sep 12, 2006)

veyron.


----------



## pcbootleger (Jul 16, 2006)

I highly doubt that this car was engineered as advance as the Veyron is. I bet theres no special key to insert to be able to take it to that speed. I bet it also takes a lot more effort to hold the wheel at such high speeds. Every review off the Veyron has been said that its the easiest super car in the world to drive. Thats not an easy accomplishment when traveling 250+mph!


----------



## 91gl (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: (pcbootleger)*

drive the ssc and then drive a veyron down the block and see which one really takes your breathe away.
veyron >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>shelby, PERIOD


----------



## jnesta21 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: (91gl)*

honestly the gatti is a pos. for what it is, there is no way i would ever consider paying 1.3 milli on it. only 12 mins of fuel at top speed, come on, what type of bs is that. i rather take the 1000hp saleen s7, or the 1000 venom viper over this car any day. oh, and by the way, back in the early 90's or very late 80's, there was a car that could top out at over 270mph. i dont remember what its called, but google it and ill bet u any money u will find something on the car.


----------



## jnesta21 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: (jnesta21)*

oh yeah, heres a nother.
The Bugatti Veyron may no longer be the world's fastest car. Today — following a number of teasers and leaks — Barabus officially unveiled the TKR: a new 1005 horsepower supercar the automaker says is capable of doing zero to 60 mph in 1.67 seconds. What's more, the car reportedly has a top speed of 270 mph — nearly 20 more than the Veyron. Power comes from a 6.0 liter V8 twin-turbocharged with dual intercoolers. The car has a full carbon fibre body and chassis. Further details remain sparse, but the automaker says it will sell the car for £360,000, which should translate to around $500,000, using typical automotive market conversion rates


----------



## GENERAL-LEE (Sep 12, 2006)

drive a gatti then talk about it being a pos...i love mine


----------



## jnesta21 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: (factor11616)*

i highly doubt u have one


----------



## GENERAL-LEE (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: (jnesta21)*

think again chief


----------



## jnesta21 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: (factor11616)*

prove it, hard evidence that its yours. not a pic with some random guy standing next to the car.







if it is yours i give u props, completely. but i still think there are plenty of better choices of cars that are cheaper, faster, and better looking http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GENERAL-LEE (Sep 12, 2006)

how would you like me to do that?


----------



## VWJETTACOUPE (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: Goodbye Veyron (elevine17)*

it might lack in styling, but at least they put RECARO seats in it


----------



## Kaimor (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: Goodbye Veyron (elevine17)*


----------



## Kaimor (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: Goodbye Veyron (Kaimor)*

http://***********/25q6m8


----------



## VWJETTACOUPE (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: Goodbye Veyron (Kaimor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kaimor* »_ http://***********/25q6m8 

link is no good


----------



## jettish 44 (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Goodbye Veyron (VWJETTACOUPE)*

Koenigsegg CCXR


----------



## VR_six (May 27, 2005)

over rated


----------



## jnesta21 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: (VR_six)*

yeah the bugatti is, by far, the most overrated, and way over priced for what it is http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## my own style tt (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: Goodbye Veyron (jettish 44)*

Love how the doors open on that car


----------



## markfiver (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: Goodbye Veyron (my own style tt)*

who cares if its 1mph faster, its how the car achieves the speed not just that it can get there, you could use a bugatti on an every day basis (provided you could afford that much gas) where as this ugly creation is more than likely a straight line car that you could only use on the salt flats. and besides its been designed and built in america that can only mean one thing....... its horrible.


----------



## GENERAL-LEE (Sep 12, 2006)

well said markkfivver


----------



## asdehaan (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (factor11616)*

Oh man, you guys are right, it doesn't have a special key to go that fast. That car is a POS! VWs and Buggatis are all hand built by Jesus himself.


----------



## Soren (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: (asdehaan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *asdehaan* »_ Oh man, you guys are right, it doesn't have a special key to go that fast. That car is a POS! VWs and Buggatis are all hand built by Jesus himself.

NOT true. VAG engineers are, however, guided by the hand of God Himself.


----------



## BlackMKIVGTI (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: (Soren)*

All Of you guys bashing the Veyron. I just wanted to point out that YOU ARE IN THE BUGATTI FORUM. If you dont like the car then get out. Go to some saleen or viper forum and enjoy your false sence of superiority.


----------



## robaug (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: (BlackMKIVGTI)*

but the keons def a more drivers car..hence the manual 6spd...the bugatti is the ultimate in luxury/acelleration and is no match for the keon around a track..thats why top gear has yet to run it..


----------



## krenar (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: Goodbye Veyron (elevine17)*

ssc breaks records bugatti breaks heards


----------



## robaug (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: Goodbye Veyron (krenar)*

haha true true


----------



## jnesta21 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: (BlackMKIVGTI)*

dude, forums are for any one. so if u dont like people "bashin" the gattti then u leave. thats what this sh it is for, its for people to express what the think, so piss off. if u dont like people talkin about the gatti then prove them wrong. its called freedom of speech. u like the gatti, but some people dont, both are fine. i dont like the gatti, i think it way over priced for what it is, its not that impressive for being a 16.4l quad turbo, come on 1000 hp, thats crappy, gas mileage at top speed, runs out in 12 mins, and tires are done in 15 mins. my buddy has about 1000 all wheel hp car, its a 91 talon, it gets 20+ miles per gallon, estimated top speed of 240+, and runs low 9's, and its all hand built by himself.... NOW THATS A REAL CAR http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## robaug (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: (jnesta21)*

dude good point...the horspower/dollar could be beaten with so many cars...i used to have a talon...****ing miss that car...gotta love the awd slides in the winter


----------



## krenar (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: (jnesta21)*

u are right everyone has its own opinion
by the way bugatti is 8.0L not 16.4L


----------



## my own style tt (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: Goodbye Veyron (markfiver)*

I just love how the doors open caushhhhh


----------



## jnesta21 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: (krenar)*

i didnt mean to put 16.4l i was tryin to do some school crap at the same time get some ******* mixed up


----------



## Hendudiku (Aug 13, 2006)

lol if i was rich enough to have a Buggatti i would over the SSC.
SSC should be great for around the town drive ablility.
plus the interior is so amazing on a Buggatti. 
oh and its names a buggatti.....
ps jnesta. You dont have a W8 you have a V8


----------



## jnesta21 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: (Hendudiku)*

i have a v8 wtf are u talkin about, u fin ****, that car is called a passat w8. theres others like 1.8t, vr6, v6, so yeah i do have a w8


----------



## markfiver (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: (jnesta21)*

lets put this simply the ssc is a car for americans who simply want to say "I have the fastest car in the world!" and im just guessing that the power output on the car is massive. Who the hell wants to ride around all day with a car that powerful with a standard transmission, the clutch would most likely eat your leg whole after an hour in the car. The bugatti on the other hand can be sedate, and is able to cruise all day long. Its a car for people with class and money, not solely money. The ssc looks like garbage as well, the bugatti looks like high art rolling on four gorgeous wheels. I don't care if this thing can go a few miles per hour faster, can anyone here actually differentiate between 256 mph and 270? the answer is no. So who cares other than rich americans with ego's bigger than the ssc's power output? No one


----------



## Ryan Sickles (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re:*

I thought I'd share my opinion fashionably late...
I think a lot of you are missing the big picture. While the SSC may have 1200hp, it's V8 is being pushed to a really high level with two big turbos. The Veyron's small four turbos aren't cranking high boost to get that big ole' W16 up to its 1001hp...or in other words, any notable tuner shop like BB probably could crank out 1500hp in the Veyron with not too much work. The SSC, not so much since it's already being "tweaked" enough. The goal of the Veyron was just to beat the record, not destroy it...that's why there is reserves.

And whoever made that comment about the SSC having a manual and being a "true" drivers car is retarded. It doesn't matter who you are, but even Michael Schumacher probably couldn't keep that 1200hp under control with a clutch around a track. DSG/Tiptronic/Paddleshift IS faster and IS proven, that's why F1 cars use them, that's why P1 and P2 LeMans cars use them. Does the SSC even have stability or AWD to help aid it out of corners? Probably not. It probably drives like the old Koenigsegg without stability-loose and near impossible for anyone to tame. I bet the Veyron even stops better from 150+mph.


_Modified by Ryan Sickles at 12:03 AM 12-25-2007_


----------



## madmax34 (May 3, 2007)

the difference between the veyron and the other cars that are supposedly faster, the veyron is a solid well manufactured piece of machinery.
at 253mph, the veyron is sound, solid and quiet inside, while the other cars probably sound like theyre gonna explode or something, thats the way i see, but i guess if you want speed of quality go ahead.


----------



## BrownTown032 (Apr 23, 2006)

looks like a Lamborghini + corvette in bred


----------



## kevwithoutacorrado (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: (factor11616)*


_Quote, originally posted by *factor11616* »_drive a gatti then talk about it being a pos...i love mine

That's just awesome...






















Love how he never came back.


----------



## markfiver (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: (kevwithoutacorrado)*

just thinking of an eagle talon racing a veyron makes me lol. Seeing as the veyron doesn't have a 10 inch wide can of folgers welded to its rear end it's already better.


----------



## 750shadow (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: Goodbye Veyron (elevine17)*

say goodbye SSC
http://www.leftlanenews.com/bu....html


----------



## Harpoon (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Goodbye Veyron (750shadow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *750shadow* »_say goodbye SSC
http://www.leftlanenews.com/bu....html
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JAZZ Hammer (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Goodbye Veyron (VDUBber91)*

i sure do love dreaming


----------



## Blue20thAE (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (markfiver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *markfiver* »_lets put this simply the ssc is a car for americans who simply want to say "I have the fastest car in the world!" and im just guessing that the power output on the car is massive. Who the hell wants to ride around all day with a car that powerful with a standard transmission, the clutch would most likely eat your leg whole after an hour in the car. The bugatti on the other hand can be sedate, and is able to cruise all day long. Its a car for people with class and money, not solely money. The ssc looks like garbage as well, the bugatti looks like high art rolling on four gorgeous wheels. I don't care if this thing can go a few miles per hour faster, can anyone here actually differentiate between 256 mph and 270? the answer is no. So who cares other than rich americans with ego's bigger than the ssc's power output? No one









#1 - why would anyone buy a car to do 200+? no, not because they're egotistic Americans but maybe because it's a performance car - expect it to be loud, have a heavy clutch (manual...thank God), etc. 
#2 - you want class and comfort go find something w/ leather seats and an automatic transmission - truth is not many (if anyone) in here is wealthy enough to buy the amazing package the Bugatti offers. 
#3 - hats off to the engineering - that out of an engine half the size with as half as many turbos...wow. and i dont think it looks that bad http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## markfiver (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: (Blue20thAE)*

first off the ssc's engine is being pushed to the absolute maximum it can handle, and what reputable tuner shop weather specializing in domestics or imports can't do that? Where as the bugatti's engine is not in any way being pushed to it's maximum capacity which makes it that much better. Also, why should anyone who pays even as much as they would for the ssc expect things such as an extremely heavy clutch? This is why the bugatti is special yet again, whilst being extremely expensive it is paving the road for future supercars and cars in general by proving that even a car with 1001 horsepower on tap can be a livable everyday driver provided you can afford the gas bill. Where as the ssc is simply a redundant piece of engineering.


----------



## pa'spassat (Jan 23, 2006)

can you reflash the ecu for the veyron?

that wasnt a serious question.


----------



## crookedletterd (Apr 18, 2006)

Looks like a knock off McLaren F1.


----------



## markfiver (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: (crookedletterd)*

really i respect the veyron greatly for what it is but in all honesty im still more drawn to the pagani zonda f and the koenigsegg. I know ill never be able to afford any of these cars but if i could i wouldnt buy the veyron, in comparison with the other two cars i've just mentioned it just seems a little too easy and a little too bland for the amount of money.


----------



## STATUS1 (Jan 23, 2008)

isnt that an unofficial time


----------



## wunderman4 (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: (asdehaan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *asdehaan* »_ Oh man, you guys are right, it doesn't have a special key to go that fast. That car is a POS! VWs and Buggatis are all hand built by Jesus himself.

I just got my new sig


----------



## GTIbassplayer (Jan 30, 2006)

the SSC it just like every other fast car to come out of the USA. It does one thing well. The Bugatti, was made what, 4-5 years ago and Shelby sould only beat it by 2mph? Not to mention that the Veyron has AC, NAV, Leather... and can be driven by anyone. I'm sry Bugatti got it right. I just hope VW doesn't can them. I'd love to see what they come out with next.


----------



## .2.Slow4U. (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: Goodbye Veyron (750shadow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *750shadow* »_say goodbye SSC
http://www.leftlanenews.com/bu....html



2.5 million euros??? Christ. As if the current veyron wasn't overpriced enough


----------



## Bagman (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: Goodbye Veyron (.2.Slow4U.)*

As always.. there will invetibly be something faster, or better that will come along and best the Veyron. In terms of top speed, that has already happened.
I think the point of the Veyron, as the VW-GRP has put it, was that it is a statement car. They don't even make the production costs from it. The idea of the Veyron was to make a car that could get you to 400kph if you wanted, and then drive it around town- around town in winter or the torcherous heat of a desert climate.
I don't think any car has yet to best the Veyron in that respect- and for that I think it truly holds is #1place of being the best Hyper/Super Car- that being, it is still an car. A car that can be used.
Much like how Top Gear won't post the time of a car that can't make it over a speed-bump.


----------



## GTIFireCracker (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (BlackMKIVGTI)*

there is a faster car then that thing,and its street legal 2200 hp, ill look for the link http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTIFireCracker (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: Goodbye Veyron (elevine17)*

oh yeah the barabus tkr would take the veyron and that other car


----------



## noslushbox (Mar 19, 2007)

just a kit car with a big engine. this is not a real car and no one will car about it and it'll live in obscurity


----------



## krenar (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: (noslushbox)*

haha yeah i know that one the little car with a 9.3L twinturbo chervy engine, that is to







i think it was doing 7.5 1/4mile right


----------



## mnstryk3r (Feb 14, 2008)

Veyron ftw


----------



## seisei (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: (mnstryk3r)*

i like bugatti... found this http://www.autoinsuranceselect....html
yeah really cool


----------



## Trixy (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Goodbye Veyron (elevine17)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elevine17* »_Sadly, the veyron has been dethroned by the SSC
V8 twin turbo
1,183-horsepower and 1094 ft.-lbs. of torque
255.83 mph








http://www.shelbysupercars.com/

_Modified by elevine17 at 9:02 PM 9-18-2007_

I remember the host on 5th gear giving this car no respect.
Even went as far as to make fun of americans. One guy tried to give him an objective view but he didn't want to hear it. Sure it was not penned by a top european design house or have a long history like bugatti. But the bottom line is that it took the speed crown.
this was not about curb appeal it was about speed, and it won. 
IMO they are both ugly cars


----------



## graffkng (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Goodbye Veyron (Trixy)*

everyone's crying about how ugly this thing is...have you ever seen a veyron?
I hate pointless cars.


----------



## jaysvw (Oct 15, 2001)

*Re: Goodbye Veyron (graffkng)*

This is so stupid. Now that the Veyron is out, every quack thinks that throwing a big V8 into a tarted up race car = true street car. Sorry, but what dealer network am I supposed to take advantage of when servicing that car? A Bugatti is engineered to be a good and luxurious daily driver, not some silly speed queen with a CD radio.


----------



## cedric the third (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Goodbye Veyron (elevine17)*

Leave it to American`s to make yet another POS that looks like a freakin` chunk of plastic on wheels. Oversized Hot Wheels FTW!


----------



## autie. (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Goodbye Veyron (graffkng)*


_Quote, originally posted by *graffkng* »_
I hate pointless cars.

Exactly what I was saying to myself! Companies go out on a long skinny leg to produce amazing machines like these. In fact I think I read "Volkswagen/Bugatti lose money on these cars." 
EDIT: Anyways, it's funny that a guy in Europe can build a monster machine that can achieve 0-60 in 1 sec. He is a true mechanic! 


_Modified by autie. at 9:32 AM 7-15-2008_


----------



## erik64 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: (jnesta21)*

now where abouts would you find somewhere you could run at 407 km/h for 12 mins? my calculations show that you would need a little over 80 km's of straight road to run out of gas. also, i dont see how you could use much less fuel.
factor11616, take a pic beside another car you own (that people here have seen), and the bugatti on your other side.


----------



## dirrtymk4 (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: (erik64)*

I'd still take a Veyron over this.


----------



## vwleadfoot (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (erik64)*


_Quote, originally posted by *erik64* »_factor11616, take a pic beside another car you own (that people here have seen), and the bugatti on your other side.

I will second that.......
I dunno about the rest of you buuuut...I'd like to know a guy with a veyron.


----------



## PlayboyRabbit (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: (erik64)*


_Quote, originally posted by *erik64* »_now where abouts would you find somewhere you could run at 407 km/h for 12 mins? my calculations show that you would need a little over 80 km's of straight road to run out of gas. also, i dont see how you could use much less fuel.

Eyre Highway in Australia is 90miles with no bends...World's longest stretch of straight road...


----------



## ScrapinA2 (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: Goodbye Veyron (autie.)*

Did you know funny-cars do 0-60 in less than one second? Wow, stuff it. Yes people can make cars that go oh-so-fast in straight lines.. that's great. Take it around a turn and see what happens.
The Veyron was designed as a highly-engineered PR stunt to reinvent Bugatti's name in the automotive community. Yes they lose money on each one. Yes they're still super expensive. Yes they're DESIGNED TO RUN at those excessive speeds gracefully.

Oh and whoever it was with the 1000+ HP Talon... Seriously? If a girl got in that piece of **** she'd probably reconsider a ride as the engine's near explosion.
It's all about status in this world people. Bugatti=power and status. Talons/Vipers/etc (cars not engineered from billions to be the a truly reliable supercar/daily driver) just don't match up. *Point is* you will have acquired a car for $1mill+ and when you pull up to ANYWHERE, panties will moisten and jaws will drop. End of story.


----------



## OregonCabby (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Goodbye Veyron (ScrapinA2)*

Looking at the SSC I can honestly say I don't know why everyone is so negative about it. Yeah its not as nice as a Veyron but it also costs about half as much and was made for a different clientele. (Luxury vs sports car, rwd vs awd, status symbol etc etc) I mean Bugatti has access to some of the most talented (VW) engineers in the world and a nearly unlimited budget for R&D (which only a few companies on the planet can afford) while SSC is basically just one guy with a small group of workers going at it to try and make their way into a very exclusive industry. And this is their first attempt at anything, which I would say is not half bad at all.. 
No one has yet to do a proper track test of either the Veyron or the Ultimate Aero yet everyone has seemed to ignore the fact that Bugatti has turned down several requests to test the cars handling by magazines and television shows so it might not be that allmighty around corners either.... I am pretty sure everyone else thinks the SSC will be like a Koniggsegge or however you spell it and I totally agree with that much. I know Jay Leno did a review of it and it is pretty optimistic, at least with its streetability, fit and finish, build quality etc. here is a link (2 part video).
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=735kopLGcm0
That being said I have a few gripes... the interior is ugly. I like the layout but I think there needs to be a better variety of materials instead of suede everything... The dash needs to be quality leather, same with the door paneling, maybe the seat bolsters etc so add contrast to the suede everywhere else in order to bring it up to the quality people expect in a $600k car. The exterior is a bit 90's retro/ kit car look to be taken seriously as an actual production car as well and the sound of the BOV's tends to overwhelm the sound of the V8.  Its also to wide to be used in anywhere but America, which would be a bit of a problem if I lived somewhere else. I would also like to see at least some mild form of traction control and selectable ABS for street driving just so I don't get ran over by some overly enthusiastic (and sideways) SSC driver while on my way to the grocery store








I don't know, it just annoys me when people immediately start bashing something without even looking into it and comparing it to something in a different class all together. Especially considering the price difference, layout and goals the car makers have. Getting off the ol' soap box now. 

_Modified by OregonCabby at 10:00 PM 10-1-2008_


_Modified by OregonCabby at 10:05 PM 10-1-2008_


----------



## OregonCabby (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Goodbye Veyron (OregonCabby)*

Oh and I dont see why everyone keeps saying that this thing stretched to its absolute limit. The thing is only running 14lbs boost......


----------



## remedyz12965 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: (Euro.l3ot)*

with almost 1200 horsepower i really dont think it matters about what you look like

ps. euro bot i love your sig i might steal it


----------



## skateboards (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: (ALTIMA)*

DUDE I`M OLY 9 BUT I KNOW A LOT OF SH** OBOUT CARS I SWEAR IM ONLY 9 O YEA IM WITH HIM ON THIS ONE THAT CAR IS UGLY


----------



## dallas04gli (Jun 25, 2007)

i would like the veyron so much more than this thing.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

the veyron is so much more than just a top speed... and people forget that...


----------



## thirdstreettito (Nov 9, 2008)

Just wait for the Veyron GT...VROOM


----------



## ursmkd (May 22, 2008)

*Re: (jnesta21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jnesta21* »_honestly the gatti is a pos. for what it is, there is no way i would ever consider paying 1.3 milli on it. only 12 mins of fuel at top speed, come on, what type of bs is that. i rather take the 1000hp saleen s7, or the 1000 venom viper over this car any day. oh, and by the way, back in the early 90's or very late 80's, there was a car that could top out at over 270mph. i dont remember what its called, but google it and ill bet u any money u will find something on the car.









uhh..where can you drive 12min top speed with the Veyron???


----------



## dinopjetrovic (Aug 27, 2008)

yea, i still think the bugatti is a better all around car


----------



## AmRando (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: (dinopjetrovic)*

This whole 'debate' makes me laugh. The monkeys who laud Shelby for creating this Frankenstein car are hilarious. Yes, it's the world's fastest 'production car'. I could make the world's fastest car too, just wait a year or so when some yahoo car shop bolts enough turbos onto a Skyline GT-R- give it 1400hp+. There have been companies doing this to R34s and R32s for years now. The only thing separating the Aero SSC from some ******* in his garage is volume.
I think the worst thing these days is that any crackhead with a machine shop and AutoCAD thinks he can build a 'supercar'.. and when they do assemble something, people BELIEVE IT.
This Aero SSC is exactly like 99% of these so-called supercars - crap. They can't turn, they have terrible workmanship and reliability.. but zOMG THEY GO REAAAAL FASSSSSST.
Supercars are made by real automotive companies - Bugatti (let's face it.. Audi & Volkswagen), Lamborghini (OH HAI AUDI), Ferrari, Aston Martin, Bentley, even the Ford GT.
Any clown with a few thousand dollars can make a car go fast. It's another thing entirely to make that car as docile as your mom's station wagon in town, as comfortable all day inside, and (mostly) as reliable. 
I think the 'supercar-ness' of the Veyron really hit me when James May drove it - the notorious Captain Slow remarking how he opened the door to get out, while the car was still going 70.. because it sounded as though it was idling and he was at a stop and didn't look at the speedo..








Clarkson made the comment then comparing the Veyron to some other 'supercar'.. how the Veyron seems composed and relaxed at 400kmh. While many others sound like they're about to fly apart at 300. Certainly if I got an Aero SSC I wouldn't refuse it, but I'd certainly NEVER pay for one. Give me composed, respectable power and luxury anyday. Veyron, Maserati MC12, Carrera GT etc..



_Modified by AmRando at 8:56 PM 1-28-2009_


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

I havent driven either but the fact that the veyron is a super luxurious car with all the mods (cruise control, electric windows, aircon etc) and it still does 407km/h. And from reports it does that with no rattle or feeling of impending death.
Last note : The Veyron only needs servicing like any other car --> every 10'000 - 15'000 km.
Im not saying the one or the other but the veyron has some very strong points that plays in its favour.


----------



## urbangti (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: (ursmkd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ursmkd* »_
uhh..where can you drive 12min top speed with the Veyron???

im sure someone said eyre highway before me but i did some research and here it is. "quite interesting"








http://maps.google.com/maps?hl...6&z=6


----------



## PotatoeMasher (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: (noslushbox)*

Im sorry but the people who built the Ultimate Aero are not just "any crackhead with a machine shop". The Ultimate Aero is not a kit car and was built right. Sure there are always things that could be better, and for 2009 it is. I sat in a newer one and apparantly the interior has changed so I cant vouch for the old ones but that interior was perfect. Also they now go over 270. What I think really needs to happen is somebody needs to race the Aero against the Bugatti around Nurburgring to really see who is the fastest around a few corners.


----------



## hy_phy (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Goodbye Veyron (elevine17)*

your a ****ing ****** a ****ing bugatti would ****ing smash the **** out of that pice of ****ing **** ssc bitch it probly has nos you ****ing ******
bitch *****


----------



## BSD (Jul 8, 2008)

Honestly, people on here need to grow up. Neither one of these cars are Pieces of ****, I don't care what you say, they aren't. Do you know how much work goes into designing cars to have excellent aerodynamic characteristics, a luxury interior, sharp apperance, and put out alot of HP alot with proper cooling/steering/braking/etc?
Just because one car is faster for cheaper, doesn't mean it is as nice and well built.
Jesus, do you guys even know there are 1.8l 8v's in europe with 1,200HP that run 8's in the quarter?? ( FLTD ) But are they streetable? Luxury? No.. they are tin cans with cages and wheelie bars.
I'm going back to Hybridz.org now. xD


----------



## Chris Mac (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (jnesta21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jnesta21* »_. my buddy has about 1000 all wheel hp car, its a 91 talon, it gets 20+ miles per gallon, estimated top speed of 240+, and runs low 9's, and its all hand built by himself.... NOW THATS A REAL CAR http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i know this is hella old, but i needed to quote this. first off tell me at WOT on FULL BOOST, please tell me how this talon gets 20+ per gallon. please explain this. i have a ton of buddies into big turbo DSM's and they do not get that type of gas mileage EVER. and they cant i repeat cant run pump gas on full boost. you sir are a moron, an no nothing about cars. 1000AWHP runs low 9's and obviously runs 1000hp to go to the grocery store in a sweet talon. not only does that thing prolly not go anywhere other than a strip but prolly breaks every 5 or 6 runs. and a talon cost what maybe 16k out the door brand new, its a pocket rocket tuner car, thier is nothing special or exciting about a talon. yes a 9 second car is great and all but what else is that car good for. if i had a veyron i could go cruise around, go to a restuaraunt, and not look like a moron. you would not take your 1000AWHP talon to a five star resturaunt(unless you wanted to be a dick)


----------



## BSD (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah, pretty much any low displacement engine having 1000HP is NOT running pump gas, And no, He isnt getting 20 mpg. I mean.. My buddies Geo Metro has 1500whp and gets 35 MPG... Yeah, Thats 500hp PER CYLINDER, THATS A CAR!


----------



## jnesta21 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: (BSD)*

hes running 1600cc injectors.. there only needed when u get on it.. its still a 2.3 4g63 stroker, which means its a 4 cylinder.. on average he got roughly 24mpg... and ur right, he doesnt use pump gas... but anyways, the car is being re-worked.. complete rwd set up, 4 link in the rear, stock supra tranny, and a lower hp set up on the motor.. and it will still be a daily driver, running prolly low 9's... so, yeah i would take that car with half the hp, a lot less to maintain, BETTER FUEL ECONOMY..


----------



## Chris Mac (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (jnesta21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jnesta21* »_hes running 1600cc injectors.. there only needed when u get on it.. its still a 2.3 4g63 stroker, which means its a 4 cylinder.. on average he got roughly 24mpg... and ur right, he doesnt use pump gas... but anyways, the car is being re-worked.. complete rwd set up, 4 link in the rear, stock supra tranny, and a lower hp set up on the motor.. and it will still be a daily driver, running prolly low 9's... so, yeah i would take that car with half the hp, a lot less to maintain, BETTER FUEL ECONOMY..

im gonna state this simply to you, he is not dailying that car at full boost, same as someone with a veyron isnt beating the crap out of it daily. he got an average of 24mpg driving like a grandma in that car. end of story. and i dont caer if your on it or not 1600cc injectors are not allowing you 24mpg. which also means hes got some sort of race fuel pump setup which is pushing alot more gas than a stock one. even on low boost i wont believe 18+ city mpg on that car till i see it. end of story. if he is telling you this get a new friend cause he lies. o and talons are hideous, especially 1st gens. god awful looking cars.


_Modified by V ScruB at 4:06 PM 2-26-2009_


----------



## BSD (Jul 8, 2008)

http://www.motortrend.com/cars....html
22-32 MPG on a bone stock talon..


----------



## Chris Mac (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (BSD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BSD* »_http://www.motortrend.com/cars....html
22-32 MPG on a bone stock talon..

exactly, BONE STOCK, not a 1000awhp 1600cc injector having 9's talon. kids a moron. make up a few more stories chief. knocking a bugatti cause he can barely afford his mk3. get over yourself chief.


----------



## TDiVeeDub (Jan 7, 2007)

American cars suck! They have always sucked. The only reason they are getting better is because they have learned from europeans how to build cars. (ie GM-Opel).


----------



## TDiVeeDub (Jan 7, 2007)

If it wasn't for German's you would have anything related to automobiles, and the Space Program, oh...and Classical music. 
For years Car & Driver would always compare Porsche 911 to Corvettes, HELLO...... one car is a 6 cylinder the other 8. 
Don't let me remind you that Audi was banned from racing because they had an underpower AWD car racing V-8. Shall I continue. Ford's success with cars is attributed to Mazda, except for their trucks, that we have done right.


----------



## wolfsburg-motorsport (Dec 10, 2007)

I think the old 250+mph car some of you are thinking of is the Callaway Corvette Sledge-hammer, 254.76mph in 1988 (I remember being astounded at the speed difference over the other supercars when it first came out!).
http://www.fastcoolcars.com/ca...r.htm
Any car mentioned here is mega slow compared to the Bloodhound SSC, now thats one car i'd love to drive (ok its not a road car but its gonna be f"££$%in mental). 
http://www.bloodhoundssc.com/


----------



## WOBGTI (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Goodbye Veyron (Trixy)*

nearly every day i see some veyrons driving around in wolfsburg. that car is amazing ! 
i think the scc looks like an old lamborghini diablo ... and who owns lamborgini - yes , volkswagen ... so who is scc ?


----------



## d-roll30471 (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: Goodbye Veyron (WOBGTI)*

The SSC looks like complete crap compared to the Veyron. I don't care if the SSC had 2000 hp, I would still much rather get a Veyron, even if I had to spend a few more hundred thousand.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: Goodbye Veyron (d-roll30471)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d-roll30471* »_The SSC looks like complete crap compared to the Veyron. I don't care if the SSC had 2000 hp, I would still much rather get a Veyron, even if I had to spend a few more hundred thousand.

totally agree. the bugatti is just beautiful. plus i wonder if the SSC can keep the interior quite at 200mph


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

*Re: Goodbye Veyron (dankvwguy)*

They both are lame... haha F1 style road car FTW. Caparo T1 game over.. Pulls 3 G's in a corner what?







But don't get me wrong I would detach my left teste for either one.










_Modified by bizybyker at 12:21 AM 8-24-2009_


----------



## ryangti (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: (Soren)*

smart man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: (ALTIMA)*

noooooooooooooooo


----------



## jforesman (Aug 23, 2009)

*Re: Goodbye Veyron (elevine17)*

So what it doesnt look good on the inside its built to haul ass. i dont think anyone is gonna really care when it can do 255.


----------



## ghostmouse899 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re:*

i love the gatti. and it costs them close to 8million$ to build one i believe. so it makes sense its so expensive. 


_Modified by ghostmouse899 at 2:19 AM 9-22-2009_


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: Re: (ghostmouse899)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghostmouse899* »_i love the gatti. and it costs them close to 8million$ to build one i believe. so it makes sense its so expensive.

you got your facts all ****ed up man. there is no way a company could build a car for $8million and turn around and sell it for less then $2million and survive longer then the sale of one car


----------



## ghostmouse899 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Re: (dankvwguy)*

they didnt do it to sell it. they just did it to see if they could.


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

*Re: Re: (ghostmouse899)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghostmouse899* »_i love the gatti. and it costs them close to 8million$ to build one i believe. so it makes sense its so expensive. 

_Modified by ghostmouse899 at 2:19 AM 9-22-2009_

HA! maybe 8mil in R&D for development of the car but no way it cost 8 mil to build one that's lunacy.. it would need a diamond encrusted frame to cost that much to build. I would also like to point out I drove a vehicle that cost 2.8 million dollars buuut it only did 80mph and it looked like this







but who cares about mph when you have a 50 strapped on the roof...


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: Re: (bizybyker)*

i bet it was turboed too


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

*Re: Re: (dankvwguy)*

sure was haha good ol cat diesel only had 300hp though and could still hit 75-80 mph fully loaded down bird cage and all. just goes to show HP isn't everything torque and gearing can get the job done too.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

banks tuning


----------



## eurotuned88 (Jun 15, 2008)

might be faster, but nothing compares to the grace, and beauty of a Veyron.


----------



## runvsofme07 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (eurotuned88)*

The SSC is still a ford.. no matter how u shape it..


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

*Re: (runvsofme07)*

So is a gt40.... So what are you trying to say?? haha


----------



## kmcmahon159 (Aug 31, 2008)

pagani zonda f roadster ftw


----------



## anisplas (Nov 21, 2009)

Oh very sad news. Specially for me. I like that car


----------



## A2Carat (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: (jnesta21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jnesta21* »_. oh, and by the way, back in the early 90's or very late 80's, there was a car that could top out at over 270mph. i dont remember what its called, but google it and ill bet u any money u will find something on the car.









Sledgehammer Corvette .. not 270, but over 250mph! .. pretty incredible. Check out the video on YouTube.
.. everyone has their own tastes. The Bugatti is a phenomenal car. Yeah, it uses fuel like no other, but going 400km/h for 12 minutes? When will you EVER do that? Let alone having the space? .. 
.. I remember as a kid that supercars were the likes of a Diablo or 959 or F40. But now, with 4-digit power levels, these things are quite the pieces of engineering marvel! Recession? Maybe .. but why are these car being built even more psychotic? .. the Pagani Zonda R is a masterpiece as well. Styling is all personal and what each expects from a car.
Cheers!


----------



## tanerokutan (Dec 28, 2009)

accepted as new year gift


----------



## fastestcar (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: Goodbye Veyron (elevine17)*

You cant compare this crap with Veyron


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Goodbye Veyron (fastestcar)*

Veyron wins 
Shellby reminds me of ford, ford reminds me of crap, ok I got go to the bathroom now


----------



## duffmanh06 (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: Goodbye Veyron (Myliljettatoy)*

its a different shelby tho. not of the carol variety.


----------



## mklasse (Feb 7, 2009)

The Bugatti Veyron was created to be a halo car for the re-introduction of the brand under Volkswagen ownership. Even I read somewhere that they are not looking to make money with the Veyron, but they will from the models after the Veyron, after everyone re-establish Bugatti brand in their mind.
Excessive? Maybe. Not all Veyron owners are able (due to the space, traffic restrictions, etc) to drive the car to 253mph and/or use up all 1001 hp the engine can give.
How is it made? The Veyron is made with years of R&D, with sophisticated engineering making sure the car is still stable at top speed. True to Bugatti brand, they also made the Veyron to be a luxury sport car, which of course it's going to be heavy with all the luxuries and driving aid (let's be real, not everyone is capable of going fast in any car without driving aids)
Did they pull it off making the Veyron as their halo car? Yep. Everyone knows about the (then) fastest, most powerful, and still the most expensive production car.
SSC Ultimate Aero was build from Diablo replica (!!!) chassis and it was solely meant to take on Veyron in terms of fastest car title. That car might not handle as good as the veyron and will not be as refined as the veyron.
Even now, if you go on the street and ask people about which car is the fastest production car in the world, I bet many people still say Bugatti Veyron, as they might not now anything about SSC.


----------



## bwell01 (Oct 17, 2004)

chip the veyron lol... 

heres a the car against a gtr. keep in mind the gtr is already moving at 100 + mph and the veyron is at a standstill. 






heres one against 2 switzer p800's. if you know p800 gtr's you know they are fkn fast!!! the veyron didnt use launc control so t had to play catch up but the end result is still the same.


----------

